# Solar power for a mobile home?



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it possible to have solar power for a mobile home? I don't like the idea of trying to put those big solar panels on top of our metal roof (older mobile home) but I don't want to take up space in my yard (almost 2 acres) which I plan on using for gardens and livestock.. I thought the amorphous panels would be really good since they're thinner but I can't seem to find any that work as a system.. Just portable ones used for small applications on their own.. Is there some other way to have solar power for a mobile home?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Kittikity said:


> Is it possible to have solar power for a mobile home? I don't like the idea of trying to put those big solar panels on top of our metal roof (older mobile home) but I don't want to take up space in my yard (almost 2 acres) which I plan on using for gardens and livestock.. I thought the amorphous panels would be really good since they're thinner but I can't seem to find any that work as a system.. Just portable ones used for small applications on their own.. Is there some other way to have solar power for a mobile home?


Your panel size is going to be defined by your electrical needs. The thickness of the panel isnt the size to worry about. On the roof or off the roof shouldnt be a criteria. You ether need the power or you dont, You put the panels where they get the most sun.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Owners of PV systems include people who live in Yurts all the way to big Mcmansions. Some folks live on boats with PV systems.

All have one thing incommon.
They all got serious about PV

And they all found room in their "cube of space" for PV panels for their systems.

And then comes the smile on their faces . . . .Cause they got serious and "got into" PV . . . .and found that it works.


----------

